# Interesting discovery on the farm.



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've been here since 1988. A neighbor with a bunch of horses asked if he could fence off some overgrown areas and put his horses there. I told him to go ahead. The horses cleared off the vegetation in an overgrown area and he found a 2 1/2 inch pipe in the ground at ground level. At first we thought it was a well. We dropped a 30 foot hose down the casing and it never seemed to bottom out. I then tied a weight to the end of a string and it only went down about 10 feet. It seems that about 4 feet down there is a chamber. I got the bright idea to drop a flashlight on a string down there. I tied a string around the middle of my wife's expensive LED flashlight down the casing. Just as the flashlight dropped past the bottom of the casing it occurred to me that it is now crosswise to the casing..........................

Her flashlight is still down there, along with a couple of expensive magnets sent down there to retrieve it.............but I digress.

Our best guess is that it is an old root cellar. It is unlikely that it is a cistern due to location and the fact that they are not common here. The casing is too small to be a pump access for a septic system, and it is uphill from the house. I believe the casing (steel) is a vent pipe for the cellar. I have a backhoe for my tractor. Guess I'm going to have to hook it up to solve the mystery. Best case, a stingy farmer hid cream cans full of silver dimes down there................


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

"IF" it's an old root cellar, than there has to be an access door to gain entry.

Get a 10' piece of rebar and start probing around the area; might save you a

whole lot of digging if you can get an idea what's down there before tearing

up the entire back 40!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

If there are tons of coins there tell no one not even us :awh:


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Well there has to be a door, stairs, etc., I would, before I started just tearing up what might be an old holding tank, borrow a metal detector and go over the area well first.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Drop a fishing camera down the casing. That should give you an idea of what you are dealing with before you start digging and possibly drop the tractor into something.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I second the cable camera idea. You don't want to drop a tractor into a rotted out hole accidentally.

But I'm now fascinated by the idea. What is it?? An old holding tank for fuel? A fallout shelter? Alien hide?? MUTANTS??? Tell us when you find out!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Drop a fishing camera down the casing. That should give you an idea of what you are dealing with before you start digging and possibly drop the tractor into something.


I thought about that but I would have the same problem getting it out that I had with the flashlight.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> "IF" it's an old root cellar, than there has to be an access door to gain entry.
> 
> Get a 10' piece of rebar and start probing around the area; might save you a
> 
> ...


If it is a root cellar the natural lay of the land suggests where the entry would be (the same spot I've been turning my truck around lo these many years). It is an elevated area along the driveway with a depressed area that leads to the driveway. When I first bought the place there was room in the yard to turn around so this suggests to me that this spot may have been access to the cellar. The rest of the underground construction here is rock and concrete so I doubt a metal detector would be much help, and there are enough rocks here that any spot I picked to poke rebar down would prolly hit a rock within 3 feet.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> I thought about that but I would have the same problem getting it out that I had with the flashlight.


But then you could retrieve them both when you excavate.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

tinknal said:


> I thought about that but I would have the same problem getting it out that I had with the flashlight.


They have those skinny little cameras that they put up chimneys and down chimneys, see if you can find one to borrow for a day!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

tinknal said:


> I thought about that but I would have the same problem getting it out that I had with the flashlight.


Just duct tape it on a 45 degree angle so that it fits the pipe. Or use 2 strings like a puppet so that you can pull it vertical when it's time to retrieve it.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Let us know if you find Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm sorely afraid you're going to find an old underground fuel tank. May be better off never knowing. I'm sure that kind of surprise is as expensive there as it is here


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

How about a mirror on a stick? Angle it so you can use it like a downward periscope.


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

You know you could make it into a root feller if it happens to be an old tank if it is in good enough condition-fireliteca


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm intrigued...


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Forget about the pipe - all your doing is spending time on something that you can do without - like others have said - probably a buried tank - just let it be - this is a case where - what you don't know won't kill you -


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

JoePa said:


> Forget about the pipe - all your doing is spending time on something that you can do without - like others have said - probably a buried tank - just let it be - this is a case where - what you don't know won't kill you -


I'm dying with curiosity, and it isn't even on MY property!! Have you no sense of adventure?

anyway, we know it has a flashlight and some magnets in it, at any rate. :hobbyhors


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

DaleK said:


> I'm sorely afraid you're going to find an old underground fuel tank. May be better off never knowing. I'm sure that kind of surprise is as expensive there as it is here


How so? Think the person said they own the backhoe :hobbyhors If you don't call Chanel 6 news no one will ever know the rest of the story .

Same with that old milk can full of dimes . One would have to have to be in need of real professional help to set them on their tail gate and drive to the bank :heh:


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I am curious too and wondering if she's out there *now* trying to figure out what's in there and what purpose it served!!!!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I would keep quiet about it till I figured out what it is. If it is an old fuel tank just fill it in if not, then let us know. I would be willing to help count dimes, you can send me 30 or 40 pounds and I will tell you how many. LOL


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, one things for certain. You owe your wife a new flashlight. Get one with a metal loop on the end, so you can tie a string to that, for next time you need to lower a flashlight into a pipe.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

If the dimes are 1964 or older ill trade you some nice shiny new ones for them.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in with the folks who would want to know. It may be something so simple as an old clothesline pipe.... but then again dimes...dimes.... or possibly ?????
After we bought our property we discovered an old cistern where the original house was before it burned down. The cistern is now our pump house for irrigation water for the garden and chicken yard. :happy:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................Call your procotologist , he must have an old butt scope laying around you could borrow and take pics of the contents ! , lol , fordy:huh:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

All the evidence here points to the fact that when this was a working farm it was a pretty hardscrabble outfit. It just doesn't seem likely that they would have had a buried fuel tank. It also makes sense that it would have had a root cellar as most places around here did, and I have never found any evidence of one anyplace else. Whatever it is it is buried below the frost line. They wouldn't have needed to go that deep for a fuel tank.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Get to digging. Maybe some pictures if possiable


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Maybe it is an old tractor that got buried over time? The pipe is the exhaust? LOL well it is a thought.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dig - dig - dig!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm curious too, Tink ... Do let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Its a ROBBERS HIDEOUT from the cowboy days!


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Sounds interesting! I would want to know more too!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

davel745 said:


> Get to digging. Maybe some pictures if possiable


If it were me i might PM you one but anything else could be hanging oneself in today's world . :fussin: :run:


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

My guess is that it could be the casing for a deep well jet pump. 
Those pumps had a 2 inch inner diameter usually galvanized steel pipe for the casing. If it is a well casing it should be sealed to protect the aquifer.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Uphill from the buildings on an old farm points to a cistern. It would have been before electricity and filled with a windmill. How do I know? Our home farm had one of those and the only hole into it was about 2Â½". Look around within about a 25' radius uphill and you may find the footings for a windmill.

Martin


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Sawmill Jim said:


> How so? Think the person said they own the backhoe :hobbyhors If you don't call Chanel 6 news no one will ever know the rest of the story .
> 
> Same with that old milk can full of dimes . One would have to have to be in need of real professional help to set them on their tail gate and drive to the bank :heh:


 If it is an old fuel tank which I am guessing it is, you wont ever be able to sell the property unless you disclose it is there.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sawmill Jim said:


> If it were me i might PM you one but anything else could be hanging oneself in today's world . :fussin: :run:


I agree 100% I was hoping it would be something that wont get him in trouble and he would be able to post pictures.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Whisperwindkat said:


> If it is an old fuel tank which I am guessing it is, you wont ever be able to sell the property unless you disclose it is there.


How could He buy the land if it was a fuel tank. The seller didn't know about the tank. Couldn't he say the same thing.


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

If it is a fuel tank use the SSS philosophy. If it disapears and no one is the wiser, what is there to disclose?


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

IMO, 2 1/2" vent would be way oversize for a fuel tank.


----------



## patty12 (Jan 25, 2011)

you guys scared him so bad he was last seen crossing the border into MEXICO.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good fun. Sometimes our bright moments have strings attached and are just a flash. The chase is the prize. Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Better keep your shotgun handy, could be zombies in there, just waiting to be released on the world... and now they have a flashlight so they can see in the dark...


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Dude!Just dig will ya! I got to find out what it is!


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I had a house with a root cellar that was built around the well. You could hear the water running underground where the well pipe went down. The root cellar door was nothing more than a hatch with a built in ladder that went down the cement frame that was around the well pipe. It was narrow and it was not obvious that a root cellar was located there. But your story reminds me of it so I wanted to tell you to be careful to dig because the walls were all just dirt and curved. So if not careful, you will cave it in since the support relied on the shape and not framing. 
Blessings


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't stand it - DIG! and then let us know!


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe its a prohibition era brewhaus... hidden entrance to a Speak Easy.... who knows? Lol! :dance:


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Well - we haven't heard from him in awhile - what happened was he started digging around the pipe with his backhoe - got off to take a closer look around the pipe - the ground gave way and he landed in an old outhouse - filled to the brim - he was down there for hours before his wife missed him - he was threading stinky muck all the while - she got a rope and with the backhoe finally got him out - he's recovering out in the barn - wife won't let him in the house - see I told him to forget about it - it all your fault for keep wondering what the pipe was - :Bawling:


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Someone is selling silver dimes on ebay..


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I've heard about these things before, especially up north near the border. It's a 2 second man missile silo. They were much smaller than the minute man missles. I think they were used to shoot down flying reindeer and mad mooseseses.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

patty12 said:


> you guys scared him so bad he was last seen crossing the border into MEXICO.


LOL - that's funny. But you can't immigrate to Mexico - their immigration laws are TOUGH!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

paradox said:


> LOL - that's funny. But you can't immigrate to Mexico - their immigration laws are TOUGH!


Depends how many silver dollars were with those dimes . Poor can't move to Mexico they an't dumb ,rich they welcome .:hobbyhors


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> My guess is that it could be the casing for a deep well jet pump.
> Those pumps had a 2 inch inner diameter usually galvanized steel pipe for the casing. If it is a well casing it should be sealed to protect the aquifer.


I already have a deep well jet pump that is older than dirt. If this were the case the pit would have been set 4 feet below the surface and then covered over. That just wouldn't make sense. If someone was trying to bury a pit they would take the cover off and fill it in.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Whisperwindkat said:


> If it is an old fuel tank which I am guessing it is, you wont ever be able to sell the property unless you disclose it is there.


If I dig it up it isn't there anymore.............. Besides, I figure on dying here.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

tinknal said:


> If I dig it up it isn't there anymore.............. Besides, I figure on dying here.


Same as i here :hobbyhors That makes it hard to disclose anything for sure . :bow:

Now fess up how many milk cans of silver dimes were there :happy2:


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Well..did you find anything yet. I think we all should go to help dig...Maybe an old septic tank..:umno:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Guess I'm going to have to hook it up to solve the mystery. Best case, a stingy farmer hid cream cans full of silver dimes down there................


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, but don't hold your breath.

I am so curious what it is you will find. Hope you can retrieve your wife's flash light.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

If he digs it up and tells us he found treasure, we'll get the answer to another post, "how many people from the government are listening here?"

Any kind of money might be a headache, but personally I could really use a good root cellar. Safe digging.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

No, if he digs it up and finds treasure, he gives the hush money to neighbor and tells us it was an old empty metal box. And let's us make more guesses as to its use!
He then goes to the bank and gets a safety deposit box!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

tinknal said:


> If I dig it up it isn't there anymore.............. Besides, I figure on dying here.


I hope not on this adventure.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

He is hoping we will all get so curious and come and dig for him and he will have the root cellar he always wanted.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

HR is trying to get a hold of you on your cell phone.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

and when we get there, he tells us he hid the silver dimes in the unsplit fire wood pile!!


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Better get to digging, you might find a pile of money down there.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

SJSFarm said:


> No, if he digs it up and finds treasure, he gives the hush money to neighbor and tells us it was an old empty metal box. And let's us make more guesses as to its use!
> He then goes to the bank and gets a safety deposit box!


:umno: Not if one is smart . One needs a safe cemented down (good one) a big German Shepard and several guns . Monition censers and cameras just for a bonus .Drop by sometime :cowboy:


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

please let us know right away as you know we don't have any patience for waiting on such things


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

oh and it isn't JH and he is buried in my hugelbed


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

ronbre said:


> oh and it isn't JH and he is buried in my hugelbed


DB Cooper perhaps?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> it's too hot to dig this week, folks.


You can say that again! Everyone is going to have to wait on this one, heat index is over 100 this week.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Maybe the NSA will overhear and come dig it all up for you?

An old client of mine had the feds dig up an old septic tank because someone told them he had drugs and guns hidden all over. He was just an old hippy, they might have found some doobies but nothing else. 

When they uncovered the septic tank, he(reportedly) fell over on the lawn howling with laughter and yelling 'Yeah, ya'll found the GOOD S*** there didn't ya!"

Man, I miss that dude. He was lively to chat with. Had 25 cats that all got bathed once a month. 

Maybe it's a buried meteor from Mars!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

tinknal said:


> You can say that again! Everyone is going to have to wait on this one, heat index is over 100 this week.


Well if you had a flashlight you could dig after dark :shrug::rotfl:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Interesting that so few remember how water was stored on many before electricity. If there wasn't a spring or stream, had to be a well and that was wind-powered. I previously called the water storage a cistern but they are normally within a house. What the windmill pumped into was a reservoir. Where frost went deep, they were usually under 3 or 4 feet of dirt. That water was always available for the animals since there was no way to keep it potable for human use. When drinking water was needed, it was taken straight from the windmill pump. 

Martin


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Nothing ventured.......nothing gained....and I have had to read three pages worth....LOL


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

My neighbor uses a concrete reservor for house use. Cleans it out every year and disinfects with bleach.


----------



## xbigp (Apr 9, 2011)

hey so how did it not ever collect water in it if the pipe was exposed above ground


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

xbigp said:


> hey so how did it not ever collect water in it if the pipe was exposed above ground


A 2" pipe would run from the windmill to the reservoir. One end of the pipe would have a cup-like fitting with a wire loop to hang on the pump outlet. The discharge end would have an elbow and about a 6" stub to fit in the 2Â½" pipe. It was generally left in place as the collar on the elbow pretty much kept everything out.

Martin


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

fishhead said:


> Drop a fishing camera down the casing. That should give you an idea of what you are dealing with before you start digging and possibly drop the tractor into something.


Rig the camera with 2 lines. One in the middle for balance and pivoting. The other at the end so you can, using both lines, rotate the camera and adjust the angle. When you are done use the second line to adjust the angle so you can bring it back up the shaft.

Do be careful. My dad fell into our septic while trying to find the clean out hole.  It was only a piece of plywood. :hair My dad could clime out of the septic; I doubt your tractor could.


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

Cistern and root cellar both make sense.
The farm Mom grew up on in central Missouri was one of those "Down in the holler" farms.
All of their water came off the roof and into the cistern.
On the north porch there was a pump and all the water came from there.
The outhouse was across the yard next to the creek. We ate the crawdads that we got from there. If it was a very dry summer then they called for the water truck that filled the cistern.
In the house whoever drank the last good dipper full from the galvanized bucket in the kitchen took the bucket out on the porch then dumped the glass of water that was setting there into the pump to prime it and filled the glass and the bucket. Yes we all drank from the same dipper.
We visited down there 5 or 6 times a year from up here in northern lower Michigan. Seems I was the only one that noticed the brand new roll of TP in the outhouse every time. There was always the last Sears & Roebuck catalog with pages ripped out of it out there. Yes, while we were there Grandma and Uncle Lincoln were still using the catalog pages to wipe with. I noticed the missing pages every time either of them were in there.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am posting so I know when you dig this up! Very curious.


----------



## DreamHomestead (Jul 22, 2012)

Like everyone else I want to know what's down there too! Come back and post!


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

I wanna know too? I know I'm new but still.


----------



## Shadohart (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm throwing my vote in with the diggers!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Dig Dig Dig


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm starting to think he did find his silver and we'll never know about it.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds like a fun mystery. keep us posted.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Days are passing by, and everyone is wanting to know what you found????


----------



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm with the diggers! You never know what you'll find down there. If it's a root cellar, you could find anything from that can of dimes to antique ceramics that are worth hundreds today. Or you might find an old septic tank. :yuck: But even if it's a septic or fuel tank, you'll have a nice hole afterward to build a cellar in. And you'll get your flashlight back!


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

Around 1998 I was considering the purchase of some land in rural N. Texas. The owner told me that there had been an old cabin on the place with a cellar under it. Just before he put it on the market he tore down the cabin and filled in the cellar without even looking in it. His wife was so mad as the land had been in her family & she knew there were some interesting things in the cellar. They were an older couple. I wondered why she had never explored the cellar. The first white settlers in this area came in about 1850.

Nancy


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGG the SUSPENSE!!!!!!!!!!! 

Donât keep us hanging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :hair


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

He's probably stuck in the hole...


SBJ


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

I remember when i was a kid, digging in the back yard hoping to find SOMETHING. I'm with ya, my inner child would jump on the earth mover. Can't wait to hear watcha got


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

WELL??? or Cellar??? ? or tank?????

I would have found a small kid to drop in the hole and tell you what they saw.. .. save you a lot of digging..


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

??? Well ???


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Posting so I get updates.


----------



## Oswego (Dec 5, 2011)

I think he went to spend a month on a sunny island to see if he wants to buy it to have a place to dock his new 100 foot sail boat. Heard he was going to name it BuriedTreasure Island if he buys it.


----------



## flatspot (Sep 26, 2008)

Very interesting, waiting for an update.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/latest/18778710/man-dies-after-falling-in-septic-tank/

:yuck:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't toy with us, mister!


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Still waiting


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Either he fell in, or he found a lot of gold, or CIA took him away. It's been a while since there were updates.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm guessing he got to digging - and he released the zombies. He has become one of them and they are now slowly spreading from his house to take over the world.

Thanks alot Tinknal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

karenp said:


> I'm starting to think he did find his silver and we'll never know about it.


Would you spout off on an internet forum that you just found a hoard of buried treasure worth tens of thousands of $'s?!? :whistlin:

There would be lawsuits all over from relatives who used to own the property that it actually belonged to them. It would be in litigation for years with the final determination that Tinknal was the rightful owner. Unfortunately, he had to spend tens of thousands of $'s on lawyers and all he got to show for his buried treasure is a hole in the back yard. :grit:


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

This has been a long time with no updates from the OP.
Maybe with his backhoe he cut the cable wire and shut down his cable modem.

When my uncle down in Missouri died about all I got was a very small cast iron bank. It is really old and I saw one like it that still had the original paint of it sell for $70 in eBay. Mine still has the 72 silver dimes in it. 8>)))


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

Rustaholic said:


> This has been a long time with no updates from the OP.
> Maybe with his backhoe he cut the cable wire and shut down his cable modem.
> 
> When my uncle down in Missouri died about all I got was a very small cast iron bank. It is really old and I saw one like it that still had the original paint of it sell for $70 in eBay. Mine still has the 72 silver dimes in it. 8>)))


Well the OP is still posting om other topics so I guess the cable modem was not cut too bad.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Probably safe to assume that if it WASN'T a SSS type situation there'd be an update by now.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

"Probably safe to assume that if it WASN'T a SSS type situation there'd be an update by now."

Hopefully just an SS, if he had to shoot whatever was in the hole, I'm really interested.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Still no update


----------



## Ol Tex (Oct 4, 2007)

He's already dug far enough to find Frank and Jesse James hideout along with the stash from their last successful train robbery. Now he's sittin' back gigglin' at the rest of us, countin' antique money, and planning a world cruise and the purchase of Elvis's Graceland. Seems Elvis found this spot years back, stashed all his royalty money with the James's and has been hidin' out till he grew a beard long enough to become a Duck Dynasty star.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is bigger than Syria


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I wouldn't have been able to resist digging it up.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

I think tink is waiting for you all to get restless and go do the digging for him!!


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Certainly interesting.......


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Still no news?????


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't PM him because I imagine he is getting bombed with PM's. When he is ready. Maybe it is an early April fools.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know whats going on around here someone just dropped a flashlight and a few magnets down my chimney ?


----------



## andyd2023 (Jan 13, 2012)

Grumpy old man said:


> I don't know whats going on around here someone just dropped a flashlight and a few magnets down my chimney ?


Too funny....Still want to know what is going on????


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wow, I guess this has got some legs! LOL. Been gone to a terrier show all weekend. Great time and even better I came home with two Jack Russel females making it 3 here now. With 3 earth dogs I could probably just start a hole in the right spot and let them finish it..........


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tink this has been one of the best posts on HT in a long time. it seems like everybody has gotten interested. The thread has been fun and has shared a lot of levity. And has been one of the best spirited threads in a while. I have enjoyed it a lot. 
Now that you got more diggers get to it. LOL
Best regards


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a couple of shovels. Just need directions. C'mon already.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I figure he is either buried, in jail, or in Tahiti. 

Hope it's the latter.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Wow, I guess this has got some legs! LOL. Been gone to a terrier show all weekend. Great time and even better I came home with two Jack Russel females making it 3 here now. With 3 earth dogs I could probably just start a hole in the right spot and let them finish it..........



If they are anything like the Jack I had, you could just drop a possum down the pipe and they'd have that thing dug out in no time!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Heck...drop a Snausage down the pipe and turn those puppies loose!


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Is someone coming to collect this flashlight or the magnets I found in the fireplace ? And to think the real estate salesman told me NOBODY would be able to find this bugout shelter ! I want a refund !


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

He found a blueprint of a circuit design that is signed I.E.Leibowitz.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Still no answer??????????


----------



## Dr_aplet (Mar 31, 2013)

well we are all very curious! the descriptions fits some of those guesses. I dont think it would be a fuel tank because a fuel tank would not have a 4" pipe coming out of it and probably made of metal. i dont know much about root cellars but would they have a vent pipe in them? my suspicion is that you wont find any treasures. if you poke it with a few feet of metal rod you will find that it is probably a water storage tank or more likely a septic tank from a previous home. it could be made out of decomposed wood so be very careful. Let some one know you are going to be messing around on top of it.
My last guess is that it could be a hand dug well or spring that has been capped for a pump. depending on the water table you may not have had to dig far to get water.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Ya'll GET OFF MY ROOF ! The bugout shelter guy said nobody would ever find me ! Now here you are trying to dig me up !


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Dr_aplet said:


> w i dont know much about root cellars but would they have a vent pipe in them?


Yes. it is fairly common for a root cellar to have a vent.


----------



## andyd2023 (Jan 13, 2012)

Still wondering if he survived opening what he found???
Andrew


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

You would think the OP would ay least update the thread. Even if just to say he decided against digging it up.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I haven't posted in this thread yet, been checking it everyday though. Fall is in the air, so cooler. Get a darn shovel and start digging, for sake of our mental well being. I'm going to have to break out the Xanax if we don't find out soon. This is as bad as the time the little girl was trapped in the well and you couldn't keep from checking the news.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

He finally found the Illuminate gold !


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Dig, Tink, dig!!!!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Humans are curious beasts, aren't we?? I keep opening this thread hoping to see the mystery revealed, too.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Well, first off Fall is here and my priority is firewood. Secondly, I bought my wife a new flashlight........... Third, the spot I would have to dig is right on the edge of the driveway, and the exact spot I turn my truck around, and being the only convenient spot to turn around. My plan is to find a very small remote video camera to get a look and see if whatever is down there is worth digging up. Does anyone rent such a thing?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You might get a chimney cleaner or well driller to come out and send a camera down. With your track record of dropping things down that hole I know I wouldn't rent one to you. (kidding, sort of)


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> You might get a chimney cleaner or well driller to come out and send a camera down. With your track record of dropping things down that hole I know I wouldn't rent one to you. (kidding, sort of)


Yes, my tendency to drop things down random holes has caused me no end of troubles.............


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

we may have to take up a collection to buy him a camera if we're ever going to find out.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

tinknal said:


> My plan is to find a very small remote video camera to get a look and see if whatever is down there is worth digging up. Does anyone rent such a thing?


Doesn't Roto Rooter have cameras on their drain line - cleaner outers? 

Is it possible the previous owner held somebody hostage, buried them in the bunker, and the family of the hostage never paid up? Or they did pay up and they just never got their family member back? 

You know, like the movie Guarding Tess, where the chauffeur's family talked him into taking the Ex-President's wife hostage, and buried her in a bunker in their barn - with no intention of digging her back out?


----------



## Bluegrasslady (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm....I got something like that myself....always assumed it was old well but it could be something else. It's near the back section of my outbuilding which is set up really odd. It's divided and I use the front section as a chicken coop. If you didnt know about the other section you'd never notice it....I don't use that back section currently but maybe I need to check it for a root cellar entrance....


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Well, first off Fall is here and my priority is firewood. Secondly, I bought my wife a new flashlight........... Third, the spot I would have to dig is right on the edge of the driveway, and the exact spot I turn my truck around, and being the only convenient spot to turn around. My plan is to find a very small remote video camera to get a look and see if whatever is down there is worth digging up. Does anyone rent such a thing?



Most root cellars are "humped" up over the top. So this may not be one. Whether it is and old root cellar or an old tank, using the area to turn your truck around is risky. Just because you have gotten by with it for years, doesn't mean you will get by with it tomorrow. Personally, I would find out what it is before I drove anything over it again.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Have you dug it up yet? Inquiring minds want to know. Maybe it is Al Capones secret vault!


----------



## Vette Eaterr (Nov 26, 2003)

getting updates


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I heard that Roto Rooter had a camera on the end of the snake and it turns the camera in all angles, and it has it's own light! Do you feel like you opened a can of worms? Hope this all works out for the best.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

you can buy a cheap color camera off of eBay with IR lighting for under $25 and a security camera cord, 

I checked out the casing on a 300 foot well using nearly the same thing,

below are some examples

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Rear-Vi...r_View_Monitors_Cams_Kits&hash=item46118adba6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10M-33FT-CC...ables_Adapters_Connectors&hash=item4abcd6cbb8

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10M-33ft-Au...ables_Adapters_Connectors&hash=item43bb0e5670

power adapter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-1A-S..._Surveillance_Accessories&hash=item3f29e46f1a


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

The next Homesteading get together should be a TINKNAL's, so we can get this thing dug out!!!


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

have you dug down to the top? most likely there is some type of man hole cover on top of it, and most likely a old water cistern.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

farminghandyman said:


> have you dug down to the top? most likely there is some type of man hole cover on top of it, and most likely a old water cistern.


The ground water here is usually pretty close to the surface so cisterns are uncommon around here. If it was a gravity fed it would have had to fed into the basement.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> The ground water here is usually pretty close to the surface so cisterns are uncommon around here. If it was a gravity fed it would have had to fed into the basement.


If it were a reservoir for stock, it would have fed to the barn, not the house. For house water, hand pump on the windmill would have provided it.

Martin


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Paquebot said:


> If it were a reservoir for stock, it would have fed to the barn, not the house. For house water, hand pump on the windmill would have provided it.
> 
> Martin


That would even make less sense location wise. It is located in such a way that it could be used to provide water to a lower pasture, but that is about it.


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

Still no update?


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Buddy of mine works for a sewer outfit that sends cameras down municipal lines all the time. Unless he knows you, that could be a little spendy. On the other hand, it could be an old ICBM silo. Have you noticed any low flying drones around your place?


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Arggghhh, I've read all 4 pages and you still haven't dug it out yet!:hair:grumble::sob::fussin::nono: That's how I feel about that!


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Get busy!!!!!! What the heck is in there??????:shrug:


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

you know ---------------------now we're gonna have to wait for spring for them to dig and by that time, we will have forgotten---NOT!!!!!!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Well now he is gonna have to wait till summer at least!


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

sisterpine said:


> Well now he is gonna have to wait till summer at least!


Yup and they are in Minnesota so Summer is those first two weeks of August.


----------



## Texas Bill (Dec 7, 2013)

txplowgirl said:


> Arggghhh, I've read all 4 pages and you still haven't dug it out yet!:hair:grumble::sob::fussin::nono: That's how I feel about that!


Right?!?! I've been ready for the adventure to start for the last 4 pages!

Come on tink.... how about an early Christmas present for the forum?


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I have given up.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I did not read all the posts but undoubtedly few folks here have ever seen a 2 inch well casing on a jet pump water system


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I wish a moderator would put a lock on this thread:flame:

(just kidding):bowtie:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Could Tinknal be trolling ???


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I think he's trying to get someone to get curious enough to come check it out themselves


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Tinknal's been MIA from the forum since New Year's Day. Maybe he disappeared down that hole and is lost in Wonderland.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Or whoever was living down there invited him down to hibernate until June.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Where oh where has my Tinknal gone, oh where oh where can he be!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Where have all the Tinknals gooooooone, long time passingggggg...
Where have all the Tinknals gooooooone, long time ago...

I mean seriously, you can't start a thread like this and then just walk out on us! It's... it's just MEAN!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Aw man!


----------



## Dr_aplet (Mar 31, 2013)

TINKNAL, you at least have to get some one out there to look at it! The suspense is killing us. If you became hugely rich could you share a little with all your forum friends?


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

six pages&#8230;. and still no answer! I'll come dig it up!


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Tinknal,
Have you sniffed the pipe yet?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Anybody seen Tinknal post lately? I'm wondering if he's OK! Anybody know him?


Wade


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I always thought tinknal was a woman.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

bowdonkey said:


> I always thought tinknal was a woman.


Could be! Never really thought about it!

Wade


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

bowdonkey said:


> I always thought tinknal was a woman.





1shotwade said:


> Could be! Never really thought about it!
> 
> Wade


I have thought about it.
Read the messages. :hammer:
Tinknal Bought HIS wife a new flashlight. Post 136 on Page 5
That statement makes sense because early in this mess He lowered His Wife's flashlight down the pipe on a string and lost it. Post 1 on Page 1 

And for those questions about Tinknal falling off the face of the earth I offer this from his Stat. Page Last Activity: 03/18/14 07:27 PM :happy2:


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to see that, Rust. 
I was gettin' worried about him.


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

Spring is such a good time for digging...


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Not such a good time for digging if you happen to live in Minnesota. We're still getting snow here, 2 inches today. We're not too far from tinknal. The ground is well frozen and will be for another month or two.​


----------



## Funbowhunter (Aug 22, 2013)

Elizabeth, snowflakes were up to 3 inches wide for a while here in Lent Twp today.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Evidently, Tink is in possession of the most mysterious thing in the whole dang universe.
Will somebody just come and shoot me so I can quit wondering? In the time it took to read all seven pages, I coulda' drove to Tink's place and dug the damned thing up with a spoon.
I'm with Mr. Paquebo's theory. Water storage or a well. I'm not a doo-doo expert, but a 2" pipe doesn't seem adequate for long-term removal.
OTOH, it could be the magic kingdom down there, and they just needed a hole to breath out of.
Tink, you can't lay down a teaser like that and not deliver.


You're gonna' make somebody start a "What's in Tink's hole?" thread.


----------



## fullmetal (Nov 2, 2013)

like everyone else in the last 7 pages i am now incredibly interested in what could possibly be burried there. i will dig it up my self with a shovel if i have to. i MUST KNOW


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

Narnia?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

That's in the wardrobe. 

I'm thinking Alice is down there.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

It's not Alice, it's a Smeagle hole...


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

the wardrobe is just in the one book if you read them all there are multiple portals


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

karenp said:


> the wardrobe is just in the one book if you read them all there are multiple portals


Maybe that accounts for the winter weather.


----------



## MikePote (Feb 24, 2014)

GrannyG said:


> Nothing ventured.......nothing gained....and I have had to read three pages worth....LOL


You wrote this 6 months ago. I just read through 7 pages with nothing gained. He probably found something like "the hatch" in lost. I loved that show... well at least the first few seasons.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Well that was a good long read. I personally do not think it will ever be answered. If it was to be, the digging, checking would have already been done. If it had been on my property, I would have started at the pipe and followed it to whatever it was connected to.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay guys, here's the plan- if we don't get some info from tinknal by June 1 we all meet up there for a nice long camp out/excavation party. Bring your own shovel and tent, we can tell tink to feed us. Like a get together, only with the clear goal of satisfying our curiosity!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

ok, thanks for posting this again; I dont even have the attention span to read all 7 pages---- just tell us what you found, or did you even bother, before the snow fell?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............WHAT , an absolute waste of time ! Some stupid hole in the ground and people keep posting about whatever . Tinknal must be laughing his tail off watching this circus take place . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

sidepasser said:


> It's not Alice, it's a Smeagle hole...


 
Dangnabit, Woman....every time I read this, my brain says 'smega' then it says ewwwwwwwww....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

This thread actually just reminded me of a movie, or maybe an eppisode of twilight zone or something like that that I saw on tv about 30 years ago or so.
A guy found a hole in the ground, he lowered a flashlight down the hole on a rope, something grabbed it and replaced it with a large piece of gold.....
So, maybe that's why tink hasn't replied, something took his wires flashlight and replaced it with gold, and Tink is constantly going out for more flashlights.....


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you think the ancient race living at the bottom of Tink's hole are grateful for the flashlight?


----------



## Cash (Apr 24, 2007)

We are! Tink is the Lightbringer!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

We may need to send in the Coast Guard soon. :heh:


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

What a bummer. It's like reading a book and finding the last chapter has been ripped out.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Tinknal is now living on a private island in a undisclosed location. It is a mystery where the sudden wealth came from.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

shayanna said:


> do you think the ancient race living at the bottom of tink's hole are grateful for the flashlight?



View attachment 28069


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

I wish this was like facebook where if you print their name they get notified.
Tinknal it is much warmer now.
How about a "Hole in the ground status update?"


----------



## CommonCrusader (Dec 7, 2012)

My popcorn is running out!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I had forgotten all about this thread. So the mystery goes on. I suppose someone could send an anonymous letter to the FBI about it being Hoffa's burial place. And just stand back and watch.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Rats, I saw the thread got bumped and was so excited! Now I am bummed. I need to know!!!!


----------



## Cali Bassman (Mar 7, 2014)

Think
Is this any way to treat a new member......


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

This needs to be retitled"the thread thaat will not die"!

Wade


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

well, I enjoyed the story here, even though the truth of the structure hasn't been revealed. You guys have made me laugh at your silliness. You all got along and no one was offended by any posts!! For a thread that's 7 pages long, that's quite a feat. I should post a pic of the structure I found in my yard just to see what you guys come up with. 
Thanks for the laughs. 
-Taratunafish


----------



## Pack Rat (Nov 9, 2006)

Cali Bassman said:


> Tink
> Is this any way to treat a new member......


This is no way to treat the *old* members - they may die before the answer is revealed. 
Someone here must know Tink personally, or at least have his phone#. Has he eaten the cookie and gotten small? Is he dealing with mad hatters and White Rabbits? Is it time to stuff Tink's PM box with "what's below the pipe?"  Enquireing minds need to know!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

What ever was in that hole ate Tink and we will never know what it is!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

NamasteMama said:


> What ever was in that hole ate Tink and we will never know what it is!


Yeah, kind of like in the movie Creepshow, where the janitor finds a locked crate underneath a caged area under a stairwell in a college. And they just had to open up the crate, and while opening it the janitor sees something shiny and goes to grab it. Well, "it" grabs him and proceeds to eat all of him.

I do like "where I want to"'s suggestion of sending an anonymous letter to the FBI. 
Or we go to Tinknal's location and call 911. "Help me, help me, I've just escaped from Tinknal's holding area and he is coming after me!"


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Ye Gads! This thread is like watching a soap opera on TV. You can stay away from it for 6 months, go back to it and the plot hasn't changed.

:run:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

No kidding.
I honestly think Tink gave up on the idea and now has no desire at all to explore it, and doesn't post just to antagonize us.


----------



## willowworker (Dec 4, 2010)

Keep em guessing, Tink. See you at the next flintknappers?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Why don't we plan a "hole digging", sorta like a barn raising in reverse. We all show up with our picks and shovels (and maybe dynamite) and find out just what IS down there?


----------



## sleuth (Aug 31, 2013)

:stirpot:

I couldn't resist. I still want resolution!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

He hasn't been on since May... perhaps the hole ate him?


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Everytime I see this post bumped up, my hopes bump up too.


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

Shayanna said:


> Everytime I see this post bumped up, my hopes bump up too.


Me too Shayanna


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

me three...


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Anything? We need an update!!!


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE][ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krD4hdGvGHM[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

rambotex said:


> [YOUTUBE]/YOUTUBE]


I did a Like on this one only so I could do an Unlike.


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

where I want to said:


> I had forgotten all about this thread. So the mystery goes on. I suppose someone could send an anonymous letter to the FBI about it being Hoffa's burial place. And just stand back and watch.


Doesn't the FBI know what I know?
An old man that was Jimmy's driver told me where he was.


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

Well after 3 pages, I just skipped to the end. Boy was I disappointed :gaptooth:


----------



## homesteader824 (Jul 25, 2013)

So what is it? I have dial-up internet and can't watch youtube.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I have it figured out. tinknal doesn't actually live in Minnesota, tinknal lives in California.

Remember in February or March of this when a couple were walking their dogs on their property and happened to notice a rusty can in the ground? They ended up finding over $10 Million worth of silver dollars.

Can you blame tinknal and spouse for not telling us what they found?!?


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*In five days it will have been a YEAR since this thread was started. *:bored:


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the NOTHING ate them.


----------



## tnvarmint (Aug 5, 2014)

I read all 12 pages and this is all there was at the stinking end!!! I feel cheated somehow...


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

tnvarmint said:


> I read all 12 pages and this is all there was at the stinking end!!! I feel cheated somehow...


I had an old Girlfriend like that. eep:


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

This thread was a tease. It reminds me of that commercial from years back," its not nice to fool Mother Nature". And then there is a lightening bolt or something. Not nice! There have been a few other threads in this category.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh No it's like a Movie that ends bad, you know the ones. Leaves you hanging ???:grumble:


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

*tinknal







*



Send Message








User Lists








 Last Activity: 05/02/14 10:17 AM


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

wogglebug said:


> *tinknal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And last post was in January. Hope all is ok!!!


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

What a Waste of TIME reading this thread... :nana:


----------



## manolito (Apr 7, 2013)

http://lynncoins.com/redfield.htm

This guy would park out side of reno so he didn't have to pay the parking meter. I sat on a jury he showed up in bibs and shirt the judge sent him home to dress properly for the trial and Mr. R said these are my good bibs. It took seven armored cars to haul off the bags. 

I lived in Reno at the time and the city was anxious to learn where they were hidden. 

Just wanted to ease the tension.


----------

